# Help! GM Rep, how? Cabin Air Filter



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

I changed my cabin air filter and it is loaded with debris. Air had gotten to point to where I had to have it on highest fan speed all the time. 
Upon removal, I discovered the debris. Question: How does large debris accumulate in a system with a fresh air holes no larger than a green pea? I have a suspicion, but I'd like an answer.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

When the debris is wet it will slip right through those fresh air holes!


- Joe


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Been getting leaves and such stuck in heater blower cages from the beginning.....nice to have the filter as a stopper.
As far as how.......I've been asking that for over fifty years....maybe to some degree Joe is correct.

I have just kind of reached the point of it is just one more something I'll never know the answer to.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I always figured it was proof that quantum tunneling also works in the macro world.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I always figured it was proof that quantum tunneling also works in the macro world.


OK smart guy, now define the universe and give us three examples.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

How many miles were on this filter? Do you park under trees a lot? The well where the air intake is located is a negative, or low, pressure area and I could see wet things getting sucked into the system if they are left to lay there and build up. Once trapped by the filter, they would dry out, relax, and appear too large to be there logically. Like how things got sucked through the grate in the second "Scary Movie".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> How many miles were on this filter? Do you park under trees a lot? The well where the air intake is located is a negative, or low, pressure area and I could see wet things getting sucked into the system if they are left to lay there and build up. Once trapped by the filter, they would dry out, relax, and appear too large to be there logically. Like how things got sucked through the grate in the second "Scary Movie".


Darn, I liked my theory better.  Occum's Razor says your answer is probably the correct one.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow! Have the squirrels been storing nuts in there?! 

I just changed mine at 20k and it actually wasn't as dirty as I expected, but did have some small leaves. You win though! 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Darn, I liked my theory better.  Occum's Razor says your answer is probably the correct one.


Had to reach waaaay back for that one, eh?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I looked at the photos again......empty acorn shells.....interesting.....you might have had a furry hitchiker a time or two.

Is this car parked for several days at a time....near a tree, maybe?

Yep....you got a little buddy stopping in the cowl from time to time it appears.(chipmunk maybe?)

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Had to reach waaaay back for that one, eh?


Yep - it's been a long week.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Makes me wanna pull mine out lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Too many miles on Filter. Had AC serviced for a leak at 40K miles (thank you warranty exception... only had car a year at that point). However, air didn't seem to work correctly since then. But, in the last month I deteriorated rapidly. 

Leaves, I can understand, but acorns I cannot. I didn't see any varmint hair in the filter, or a way for one to get in. 

Parked under a tree: Car is driven 85~90 a day, daily. Tree was an oak (was - now gone more than a year).
I suspect service technicians knocked debris into system during one of two visits to dealer.
1. AC service: cowl could have been removed, but not sure why.
2. Hood and grill replacement: Again, why would cowl be removed? 
Current ODO: 123,000 miles


----------



## ShirleyBC (Sep 19, 2021)

cufarmer said:


> I changed my cabin air filter and it is loaded with debris. Air had gotten to point to where I had to have it on highest fan speed all the time.
> Upon removal, I discovered the debris. Question: How does large debris accumulate in a system with a fresh air holes no larger than a green pea? I have a suspicion, but I'd like an answer.
> 
> View attachment 142066
> View attachment 142074


I have the same issue! Where are the squirrels coming in??????


----------



## Rosstude (Jul 8, 2011)

Critters can get in though the drain flapper thingy on the firewall. I epoxied 1/4" wire mesh over the hole in the cowl.


----------

